# Windows 10 Anniversary Update: Notify to Schedule Restart Missing



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

Before the Windows 10 Anniversary Update, I used to be able to select "Notify to schedule restart" in the Windows Update settings to prevent my computer from doing a sudden restart after it finished downloading updates.  It worked perfectly as I was able to hit decide when I wanted to restart my computer to complete the update.

However, _after _the Windows 10 Anniversary Update, you'll notice that this option is no longer available in the advanced update options.  Go see for yourself - it's not there, and it's replaced with this stupid "active hours" setting that tells Windows the hours not to restart your computer for updates.  Sounds good? Well... think again, you can only set *12 active hours *and *not the entire day*.

As you can tell, this is problematic because say I was working outside active hours while Windows was conducting updates and I had some important documents, other downloads, or windows open.  I go to do something else for awhile (leaving my computer idle), and then return, only to find that my computer restarted itself and I lost everything that I had open.  I find this really frustrating. 

Apparently, a handful of people on Reddit are concerned about the same issue that I have.  I'd advise you to check out this link for some context.

Does anyone here have a problem with this, too?  And also, does anyone know of a fix that can prevent Windows from restarting automatically even outside of active hours?  I want to be able to decide when I want my computer to restart like I was able to before the anniversary update.  Thanks.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2016)

Always leave it to Microsoft to screw people over as usual.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 10, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Does anyone here have a problem with this, too?  And also, does anyone know of a fix that can prevent Windows from restarting automatically even outside of active hours?  I want to be able to decide when I want my computer to restart like I was able to before the anniversary update.  Thanks.



If you're on pro, you can use the group policy manager to do it.

You can set it to notify only. So Windows will tell you there are updates, but won't download or install them until you tell it to (this is the setting I use)
Or you can set it to, download and notify (it will download and tell you, but won't install automatically).

Both those options will stop it randomly restarting as it won't install stuff automatically and then need a restart.

http://www.howtogeek.com/224471/how-to-prevent-windows-10-from-automatically-downloading-updates/

If you're on home, you're fucked & stuck with it.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> If you're on home, you're fucked & stuck with it.


Damn... I used winver and it said I'm using a Windows 10 Home operating system.


----------



## xy2_ (Aug 10, 2016)

You might want to look into getting a Linux distro in order to be able to use your computer for the entire day.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

xy2_ said:


> You might want to look into getting a Linux distro in order to be able to use your computer for the entire day.


Or maybe if Microsoft can have their head screwed on straight for once, they would recognise this is a major problem and fix this.


----------



## xy2_ (Aug 10, 2016)

I think moving on from blaming a company (hint: it's not a person!) to using the free, superior solutions will get you somewhere else.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Or maybe if Microsoft can have their head screwed on straight for once, they would recognise this is a major problem and fix this.



This is one of many reasons I've refused to update from 7 to 10, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.  Besides, my GPU can't take advantage of the DX12 API, so really, nothing compels me to update, and Win 7 support ends in 2020, so I'm good. Windows 7 has been the most stable Windows OS I've ever used.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 10, 2016)

Let me know when Linux is fully compatible & gives the same performance for the 94 games in my library and I'll be the first to jump over.


----------



## xy2_ (Aug 10, 2016)

Can you provide a comprehensive list?


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 10, 2016)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197970356378/

Have at it. Let me know when they all work and to the same performance standards as they do on Windows.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Aug 10, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197970356378/
> 
> Have at it. Let me know when they all work and to the same performance standards as they do on Windows.


You only play 10 of those games, and they easily run under Linux with WINE or without WINE.


----------



## xy2_ (Aug 10, 2016)

All of these are steam games, and most of these are steam indie games. This means they will run pretty much perfectly under Linux natively, via the Steam Linux client, and otherwhise run under Wine with minimal effort. I could only find two (that you played over 5 hours) that do not run under Wine. In case you really want to run Windows, know that there is the option to have - multiple - operating systems on your hard drive, as well as run multiple operating systems (such as your linux distro + Windows whatever) at the same time.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

Alright, figured it out guys. It revolves around disabling "Reboot" in Task Scheduler. I'm going to try this out now: http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-permanently-stop-windows-10-reboots-after-installing-updates/.  Here's an excerpt of it below.

With Windows 10 Anniversary Update, Microsoft implemented a new feature called "Active Hours". It is intended to not disturb the user during the specified period of time. You can use it to postpone reboots.

If you do not want to wait for Anniversary Update (which will be released in July 2016) or if Active Hours is not a solution for you, you can *permanently stop Windows 10 reboots after updates are installed* if you follow the steps below.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Aug 10, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Alright, figured it out guys. It revolves around disabling "Reboot" in Task Scheduler. I'm going to try this out now: http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-permanently-stop-windows-10-reboots-after-installing-updates/.  Here's an excerpt of it below.
> 
> With Windows 10 Anniversary Update, Microsoft implemented a new feature called "Active Hours". It is intended to not disturb the user during the specified period of time. You can use it to postpone reboots.
> 
> If you do not want to wait for Anniversary Update (which will be released in July 2016) or if Active Hours is not a solution for you, you can *permanently stop Windows 10 reboots after updates are installed* if you follow the steps below.


It's also dangerous and worse than changing to Linux.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> It's also dangerous and worse than changing to Linux.


Um... how is this method dangerous?


----------



## dankzegriefer (Aug 10, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Um... how is this method dangerous?


Security flaw needs to be fixed; Update sent; Refuse to reboot for said update; Computer gets exploited.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Security flaw needs to be fixed; Update sent; Refuse to reboot for said update; Computer gets exploited.


This method only disables Windows Update from *auto-rebooting *after installing updates.  I can still click "Restart Now" in settings to commence the update process.  This was how it was before the anniversary update anyways; I have control of when I want to restart and thus update the computer.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Aug 10, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> This method only disables Windows Update from *auto-rebooting *after installing updates.  I can still click "Restart Now" in settings to commence the update process.  This was how it was before the anniversary update anyways; I have control of when I want to restart and thus update the computer.


And how many times a day do you READ the update notes?
Never you say?
Hmmmm


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> And how many times a day do you READ the update notes?


Are you concerned with a Windows 10 computer not updating as soon as an update becomes available?  Because I've disabled auto-reboot that I would not get it updated in time?  I am always diligent anyways in ensuring my computer updates on Patch Tuesdays; I don't defer it to later.  If there is a security flaw that the update rectifies, I update... obviously.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 10, 2016)

Ah right, so already we are throwing in conditions, games that you play over X hours. I have a backlog, so there's a lot I've not gotten to yet, doesn't mean they don't count and quite a few that were around before steam community, so aren't tracked and I know you can dual boot.

But as you guys love you're conditions, I also said "to the same performance". Plenty of games perform worse under wine compared to windows. Although I'm sure "it's still 60fps" will be the next thing.

"switch the superior os, oh, but X game doesn't count because you don't play enough and you can always dual boot".


----------



## dankzegriefer (Aug 10, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Ah right, so already we are throwing in conditions, games that you play over X hours. I have a backlog, so there's a lot I've not gotten to yet, doesn't mean they don't count and quite a few that were around before steam community, so aren't tracked and I know you can dual boot.
> 
> But as you guys love you're conditions, I also said "to the same performance". Plenty of games perform worse under wine compared to windows. Although I'm sure "it's still 60fps" will be the next thing.
> 
> "switch the superior os, oh, but X game doesn't count because you don't play enough and you can always dual boot".


Half of your fucking steam library is untouched. Also if it runs basically the same why give a fuck?
"OH I WANT MY 600FPS I CAN'T SEE BUT I STILL WANT IT"


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 10, 2016)

"backlog" and a lot is not untouched but came out before the community features so won't be tracked. And it matters because backlight strobing only works @120fps locked.

and we can all type in caps

LINUX IS SUPERIOR, THERE'S NO DOWNSIDE, X DOESN'T COUNT BECAUSE I SAY SO AND IT DOESN'T MATTER.


----------



## xy2_ (Aug 10, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Plenty of games perform worse under wine compared to windows.



This is in fact quite the opposite: WINE handles most things you throw at it better. Usually you get better perfomancer under WINE than under Windows.

How about trying it out? You can get a livecd of any random distro in less than 10 minutes, and install some games along with wine to see how it fares, then make a decision.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2016)

I created this thread about Windows 10 auto-rebooting after updates, and now a Linux vs. Windows rift happens.  What the heck, guys?


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 10, 2016)

xy2_ said:


> This is in fact quite the opposite: WINE handles most things you throw at it better. Usually you get better perfomancer under WINE than under Windows.
> 
> How about trying it out? You can get a livecd of any random distro in less than 10 minutes, and install some games along with wine to see how it fares, then make a decision. All you've done here is pop up randomly and sling shit at others.



As opposed to your quality posts of "someone has an issue with Windows", rather than try to help, tell them to get linux?


----------



## dankzegriefer (Aug 10, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I created this thread about Windows 10 auto-rebooting after updates, and now a Linux vs. Windows rift happens.  What the heck, guys?


Well because windows sucks.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I created this thread about Windows 10 auto-rebooting after updates, and now a Linux vs. Windows rift happens.  What the heck, guys?


Don't be surprized. They always do that.

If not "Linux is superior ZOMG", It'll be a bunch of paranoid redditors.


----------



## xy2_ (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't really get the reason why more energy is put into attacking others ad hominem for a simple suggestion immediately, rather than simply take it into consideration without replying.. @Armadillo, you were the one suddenly coming in the thread to be defensive about the subject. Sorry for the shit flinging remark earlier.

I feel like this has devolved into baiting for flame replies, so there's no more reason for me to reply here.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah, because "switch to linux" is not exactly helpful suggestion. Someone has an issue with Windows and rather than linux users, taking your suggestion of not repling, because they don't like Windows, it's, "get Linux", because as the other guy put it "Windows sucks". It happens again and again with people using linux telling people to switch, rather than actually being helpful, because you know, there might be a reason people are on Windows, or maybe, just maybe just as you clearly like Linux, some people might like Windows. But then those reasons are downplayed because of not counting or some other reason, but it's only Windows people being defensive.


Obviously in the short time since earlier, I've not installed and tested myself to check out performance, but this channel that tests windows vs linux/wine (depending if there is a native version) seems quite helpful in terms of performance,this along with other benchmarks I've seen is what painted the picture of generally Windows peforming better, rather than wine/linux doing it.

https://www.youtube.com/user/PenguinRecordings

Most stuff there generally perfoms better on Windows, with at worse, linux matching it. Some games the gulf is quite large. Even a new game like Alien isolation with a native linux version is 81fps avg vs 115 (and yes it matters, high refresh monitors, strobing modes which require >60fps, nvidia fast sync).


----------



## Joom (Aug 11, 2016)

Linux sucks, install FreeBSD.


----------

